

The Evolution of Slang - Mz
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-evolution-of-slang/375104/

======
mturmon
They missed what is, for me, the canonical example of how the NYT gets slang:
the "Grunge Speak" episode of 1992.

A gullible NYT reporter extracted bogus slang terms from a Seattle scenester
who must have barely been able to smother her laughter:

[http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/harsh-realm-mr-
sulzberger](http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/harsh-realm-mr-sulzberger) (the
original article, with Baffler attitude from its original editor, Thomas
Frank, later the author of _What 's the Matter with Kansas_)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak)
(drier summary)

